# Increase Space of  "var" folder



## Revengeic3 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everybody!  I'm new here and i have a question...

How can i increase the space on the disk dedicated to "var" folder?

Thank you very much...Bye!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2009)

Create a new filesystem, copy the files to the new filesystem and in single user mode unmount the old /var filesystem and mount the new one.


----------



## Revengeic3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you very much! Very Helpfull  Thanks Again!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't forget to adjust /etc/fstab accordingly


----------

